# Tree hugging lizards!!!



## orionmystery (Apr 22, 2011)

Male Great anglehead lizard, _Gonocephalus grandis_

All natural light with reflector: Reflector for natural light photography | Up Close with Nature











_Gonocephalus grandis_ on the left and _Homosaura asiatica_ on the right 





Happy Earth Day! Now go hug a tree!


----------



## Twisted_Pixel (Apr 22, 2011)

Love the shots. So much detail and texture on the skin.


----------



## Akiboy (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree!! Amazing detail, esp the first one!:thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 22, 2011)

Akiboy said:


> I agree!! Amazing detail, esp the first one!:thumbup:


 


Twisted_Pixel said:


> Love the shots. So much detail and texture on the skin.


 
Thanks Gareth, Akiboy.


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 22, 2011)

Only if trees can sue


----------



## cuezombies (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 22, 2011)

gojira!!! 

awesome shot mate :thumbup:


----------



## Drake (Apr 22, 2011)

Great shots, love the first one.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 22, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Only if trees can sue


 


cuezombies said:


> Beautiful!


 


NayLoMo6C said:


> gojira!!!
> 
> awesome shot mate :thumbup:


 


Drake said:


> Great shots, love the first one.


 
Thanks for looking and commenting, Drake, NayLoMo6C, cuezombies, molested_cow


----------

